# Help replacing Kitchen Faucet (no nut under sink)



## deathandgravity (Dec 9, 2010)

Handle sheared off yesterday, so I went to replace & never seen this before. There is no nut underneath the sink/faucet. Just sort of a metal half circle & the water hoses running down.

Top:










Bottom:










Thinking of just chucking the sink & everything, but just finished a large bathroom re-model & the kitchen is planned for 2012.

Any help/suggestion would be great!

Thanks!
James


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

that kinda clips on. easier to take off with sink out


----------



## Work4living (Nov 28, 2010)

You are looking at a moen Kitchen faucet. You can get new parts including the handle assembly from Moen directly the faucet has a lifetime warranty. If you want to remove the faucet from the sink. You need to loosen the sprayer hose from the spout shank. Then loosen the nut holding the c shaped clamp. Then remove the nut on the soap dispenser, and the nut on the sprayer mount. The faucet will pull off of the sink with no worries. You can save yourself alot of grief by going to Home Depot, Lowes or Menards, and purchasing a basin wrench.

You can find this faucet along with an exploded parts diagram at www.moen.com


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

> There is no nut underneat...


Never mind,...no good would come from a comment...


----------



## Work4living (Nov 28, 2010)

This link should get you your parts diagram.
http://www.moen.com/shared/pdf/7439pt.pdf


----------



## deathandgravity (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I really appreciate it.

Cheers



JoeLena said:


> Never mind,...no good would come from a comment...


 :thumbsup:


----------

